# Apple's Foal Born



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Water broke at 1:43 am, baby out by 1:50am. Standing by 2:20am. Nursed awesome. It was a picture perfect birth! GIANT bay colt.

All that's left to give ya'll is pictures! Tomorrow I will have the videos up.









































































Fluffy pictures tomorrow. THANK YOU ALL for sharing this experience with me!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Finally!!!
Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome!!! Glad things went well for you. Good luck with the foal!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:leap: Beautiful baby! Bay colt, is he?


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!!!

I put this together, it is not real good, but I thought you might like it! hope so

*To Apple *

No longer does you owner wait 
In the night's so dark & cold

While you did a lot of messing,
An kept us all, really guessing.

No longer do you, my stubborn girl,
Hold that much awaited foal!

You had a colt so strong and bold,
With his coat of rich bay-gold.

He made many a watcher hold their breath,
an then whisper softly, the word sold!

But his owner answered, Nay not yet.
For he hasn't been to see the vet!

So while we wait impatently, 
Just to see what he will be,

We Congratulate you Epona!
I'm guessing that you're a proud owner!!!

Author: Shazza J


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats! He is a BIG, beautiful boy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW congrats on the colt he looks nice.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Hurray! :stars: Congrats to you and Apple! Give her an apple from me!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

he's gorgeous Epona! I'm just sad I missed the birth - looking forward to vids!

LW


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

wonderful!!!! my kids just looked at all the pictures with me and loved it. he's beautiful, good job apple!


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

Love the photo's  

Looking at the size of the foal, Its so amazing on how the size of a baby foal is all bundled up inside of mom, you wonder were or shall I say how it all fits in there inside mom..lol
Congrats on the precious baby :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AWWWWWW He is BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats!!!!! I am so happy everything went great and you were able to enjoy his birth! I can't wait to see more pics and see the video!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I just barely missed the birth!! Darn it! I logged on as he was standing up...which was like RIGHT after he was born...man he was up & moving FAST! SO cute!!!
:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! That is wonderful!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!

Finally! lol

Was that the color you wanted?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome to the world ....Whatcha' going to call him?

Good job Apple!

Gina


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow! It's about time Apple! So happy for a perfect birth!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Bay colt is exactly what I ordered. LOL!

New pictures coming soon, within an hour or two barring absolute loss of interest in anything but the new colt! LOL. Then I will work on the videos.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well then YAY lol hes so cute! Cant wait to see dry pics


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG HOW CUTE!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

wow HOW was that all inside there??? he's massive!!!

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...  :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Sadly the livecam video was not saved properly so I was unable to upload it. HOWEVER I got video on my handheld. This is the birth!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:stars: Yay... A beautiful baby boy... Watching him walk around right now... Wish I'd stay'd up to watch him be born but It's good to finally SEE him period! 

Congrats Epona! & Apple!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The video is really interesting. And a beautiful baby! Congratulations! 

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally missed the birth! :sigh: The video was FANTASTIC!! Apple did so well, though she really looked exhausted once he was born.

He is a BIG boy...so glad that Apple and baby are doing well...they look almost like a matched pair  His black mane and tail are very striking.

I love how Hope is watching from the milkstand too :hug:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on the beautiful colt!

Why do mares always want to have thier babies righ by the fence?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Glad you guys enjoyed!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Introducing a very sleepy Thunder's Spyder Prince.



















Tiny bit of white on the forehead!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Waaaaaaay too ADORABLE for words!!!! Congrats once again!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats! He is just so adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is so stinkin' cute!! Congrats!! I hope you keep us posted as he grows!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I will try! From now on he will be on the Horse forum Stacey so awesomely gave us!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the birth video, Epona

LW


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Lord he's tall... poor mom! Glad she did so well  Congrats!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah he is just huge next to her. Apple was a twin, and stunted, so she is quite small, all of her foals come out HUGE! 

But she had him perfectly and there was no tearing of her vaginal canal or vulva, so yay! She's being a perfect mom. Today they will go out for a while, and I will try to get pics!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HES SOOOOO CUTE!!! I just wanna hug him!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

New pictures

viewtopic.php?f=54&t=21351&start=0


----------

